# fighters pay for the last ufc



## fz1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Silvia: $200,000
Andreson Silva:$120,000
Brandon vera:$100,000
Rich Franklin: $45,000
Stephan bonner: $45000
Yushin Okami: $24,000
eric shafer :$6,000
alan belcher:$20,000
Josh birkman :$22,000
Jason macdonald:$17,000
Kalib Starnes: $7,000
Jason Black :$6,000
jorge gurgel:$6000
forest petz:$6,000
mike grice:$6000
damien maia:10,000
Bonuses: knockout of night:anderson silva :$40,000
Submission ofthe night Maia: $40000


----------



## fz1 (Oct 25, 2007)

How BAD are the pay outs when its reported that the take is 18 to 19 million.  The fights pay out is 720,000.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Silva might as well have walked up to the gate with a mask on and took his money cause he sure didn't give a $200,000 fight.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Tim Silva might as well have walked up to the gate with a mask on and took his money cause he sure didn't give a $200,000 fight.


 
This is so true.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> This is so true.


 

 I agree. Tim Sylvia is a lazy lean on you til I get the decision fighter.

 They should be ashamed of themselves for not paying the fighters more.

 One of the reasons Randy Couture is done with the UFC.


----------



## crushing (Oct 26, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Tim Silva might as well have walked up to the gate with a mask on and took his money cause he sure didn't give a $200,000 fight.


 
So, do you think the guy that lost to him gave a $100,000 fight?


----------



## Odin (Oct 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> So, do you think the guy that lost to him gave a $100,000 fight?


 

 was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2007)

Why is it, you think, that the a reigning champ ( with an exciting style to watch) gets paid less that a non-title fight?


----------

